# Ruger GP100 WC Talo 3"



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just picked this up today... after 2 months of searching and saving. Absolutely beautiful 3" revolver with fiber optic front & Novak rear sights, SS glass bead blast finish for a satin look and rubber grips w/rosewood inlays. I cannot wait to get some range time with it. My first full-size revolver and limited to only 2,000 made as a dealer exclusive.

Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp TALO edition:








Closer look...








Love the quick acquisition sights...








Last pic...









This will be in my collection for a long, long time.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That is beautiful. congratulations !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

VERY VERY VERY NICE!! Congratulations on picking up such a fine work of art. I'm happy for you but GREEN with envy. Enjoy!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thnx guys... i knew my next gun was going to be a revolver as I really don't have a need for another semi-auto in my collection (for now). I narrowed it down to the Taurus Raging Judge 3", Chiappa Rhino 40DS or a Ruger GP100 WC edition (all are very unique imo and i wanted something unusual & fun for the range).

My lgs got this in and I've been thinking about it since I saw it (over a month ago). Loved the sights, grip and the finish... and knew they were kinda rare. No brainer in my book as I can always get the other 2 down the road as they are still in production and much easier to find.


----------

